# Bell & Ross Limited Edition Orange Big Date



## tommysol (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Impressive, like both versions a lot! I loved my B&R, but thought the strap was the most uncomfortable rubber strap ever made. They did a much better job on the BR02's. Yours look great, congrats.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Very nice indeed. And great pics. :-!


----------



## Nick M (May 15, 2009)

Congratulations! A nice pair of Oranges you got there.b-)


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice pair....

by the way, love the rubber strap on my BR02...

Mike


----------



## xabby (Oct 29, 2008)

Great pair...and nice photos...thanks for sharing and making me drool


----------



## Tristan17 (Dec 22, 2007)

Fantastic pictures! :-!


----------



## luial (Sep 4, 2009)

Very Nice! b-)
Just bought one BR01-96 for my first B&R piece


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Congrats~great looking watch photos! ;-)


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Nice pics and watch.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

great watch & great pictures.
what size is your wrist? it fits you very well..
Tony


----------



## WatchFan56 (Jul 2, 2008)

nice BR


----------



## ChrisY (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi-Nice pair!!!!

Here's the other 2 to make full house!!


----------



## tommysol (Apr 29, 2009)

My wrist size is 7 5/8".


----------

